# How much food?



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Just brought home a 9 week old lil guy named Odin. We have had him for three days now. His breeder was feeding him a 1/2 cup of food twice a day. We started him on this, but he wolfs it down and keeps looking for more. Our vet said to let him have as much as he wants, but I swear the guy has a hollow leg. He'll eat and eat and eat. I don't know if thats just cause he was always vying for food with the rest of his litter. How much food were you guys giving at that age?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new little guy! When we brought Pippa home at 8 weeks we were feeding her 1/2 cup of food 3 times a day (so 1 1/2 cups in total). She also is very food motivated and if we fed her whenever she was "hungry", she probably would have made herself sick


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats on Odin!
We were told by our breeder half a coffee mug three times daily. Brooklyn seems to do well with this.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi. kristen and Odin. I can't advise on how much to feed a puppy, because it's been a long time since I raised one. Just wanted to say welcome to the forums! You are going to have a lot of fun with Odin. Don't forget to puppy-proof your house for the next two years! ;D


----------



## goodharborLuna (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy Odin! Our puppy Luna is now 10 months old and I remember wondering how much to feed all the time. The amount sounds right with small adjustments up for growth periods.

With a fast eater you have some options to slow them down or they will just keep eating! Our trainer recommended a few tips that were very helpful- things you can get at local pet supply:

Special food bowl that slows them down it has notches in it. (we didn't end up buying this for whatever reason but think its worth it- we just use a regular bowl and put half the portion in at a time) 

Food cube (these are fun and provide mental stimulation while feeding for the puppy as they have to knock it around to get food out) a bit more time for you to fill them and on wood floors they are quiet loud but worth it.

Feed only small portion at time. If you plan on training your puppy (which I highly recommend ) you could put him in a sit and then tell him to wait before you give the food bowl/cube. then put it down and say "OK". this also gets them in the habit of waiting nicely for their food and eating on the "OK" command. 

Hide food in small portions and have him hunt for it (another fun game and slows eating process down) We love doing this with Luna

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Kristen! Congratulations on your new little pal! I used to feed my Sophie about a 1/2 cup three times a day until about 6 months. 
This forum is a great source of information, and I can only wish I had come across it when Sophie was a little pup. The bigger Odin gets, the more questions you'll have. Have fun with the little guy! (...and life was never the same again ;D )


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the kind helpful words! 
Will go with 1/2 a cup three times a day.

That's what he's had for breakfast and lunch today, but he hasn't pooped yet today. He seems fine otherwise, he's drinking and peeing. If anything he's just being extra mischievous. It is raining today, so I don't know if he's just being a wuss.


----------



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Vizslas tend too eat as much as then need then no more, this is why they have a slender appearance. I feed copper twice day and fill his large bowl 3/4 full he eats all of it. Remember to no fill them up on treats. 

Good luck


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

kristen said:


> That's what he's had for breakfast and lunch today, but he hasn't pooped yet today. He seems fine otherwise, he's drinking and peeing. If anything he's just being extra mischievous. It is raining today, so I don't know if he's just being a wuss.


Haha, for what it's worth, Jasper hates pooping in the rain. He hates the rain, period, and in fact, he will go a very long time between pee breaks just to avoid going outside. When I finally get him out there, he wastes some time looking at me pathetically for making him go outside in the rain. Pooping often becomes a "hold it 'til he's about to explode" situation--then we have to get outside fast!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We always go outside together. Rain or shine we suffer together. That way the dog never gets to choose or complain. As an added bonus we have a small flat shovel ($1 from the dollar store) and place it on the ground just underneath him moments before Sam is ready to poop. This way we keep the yard clean and never have any problems with him stepping in or tasting his own poop. All cat/dog poop collected is disposed weekly in the green bin


----------

